# Please help us name our rescue kitty!



## hrw (May 18, 2016)

We adopted a 1 year old cat from our local shelter on Sunday. They had named her Batsy, although the name doesn't seem to suit her and I've no idea why they chose it. She is a beautiful grey with amber eyes. We want a name that suits her but that is also a bit unusual so this is her back story that may help:

She was taken to the shelter last October and it seems she was spayed, vaccinated and microchipped and then rehomed. Last month she was taken back to the shelter having been attacked by a dog so she is shaved all over her back and has some pretty big scars. She's doing really well and recovering, just has a bit of a scab left now that should fall off in the next few days and I'm pretty sure most of her fur will grow back. So, she is obviously a lucky, tough kitty! 
As you can see from the pictures, she enjoys lying with her humans and she responds well to the kids stroking her, when she has had enough she goes into our room for a little while. She's a pretty affectionate cat and she's warming to us more and more as the days go by, spending more time in rooms with the family than alone in our room.
Please help us come up with a name for her! We have a few (Smokey, Shadow, Cinders, Ember) but they just don't seem to completely fit with her, if you know what I mean. 
Any help appreciated!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, she reminds me of my cat who passed a year ago today. Her name was Sabrina. Do you like that?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've always liked the name Greyson. Or Gracie.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sheba


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cinderella.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Goodness, what a beautiful girl! But then, I am very partial to grays ;}

My friend named my cat 18 years ago - "Wintressia". I always liked the "Winter" association even though she's gray, not white - you could go with a variation of that. 

Or something to do with "ash" - or even Phoenix since she's risen anew out of her past :}


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh she is gorgeous, poor girl she has had a rough time.......Sugar, because she is so sweet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Granite? Shale? Diamond (because she is, even if a little rough)?!
She's Beautiful!
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good looking cat.
Aston Martin


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Please let us know what you decide on.


----------



## hrw (May 18, 2016)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I'm going to force the family to sit down this weekend and choose one from all of these!
I particularly like the meaning behind Phoenix (but I think I'm outnumbered by the kids and hubby :-| ) and I think Cinderella, Cinders for short, is cute too.
I have never had this much trouble naming a cat before! I just got to know them for a couple of days and a name just appeared. We had a Rocky, Mr. Bojangles, Tasha, Milo and they were all named so easily.

I'll keep you all posted when we have had a vote and let you know what we decide. Oh, and she pulled the big scab off her back yesterday so it's looking even better and I'm not panicking all the time that she's going to catch on something. She spent all day yesterday and so far today in the living room with me and the 2 year old, sometimes in her cat tree but a lot of time closer to us, then all night in bed with me and my husband, didn't run and hide once. Can't believe she's settling in so quickly bless her


----------



## hrw (May 18, 2016)

DebS said:


> Well, she reminds me of my cat who passed a year ago today. Her name was Sabrina. Do you like that?


I'm so sorry that it was the anniversary of losing your cat  I hope you're ok x
We're going to vote this weekend and choose from the great suggestions on here and any last minute ones we think of


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pebbles (because rocks are grey)


----------



## hrw (May 18, 2016)

Well, we decided on a name! I really, really liked Phoenix and the whole meaning behind it but democracy beat me lol and instead we called her Luna. under the tips of her fur is very silvery and it seemed like a pretty name for a cute little girl. It also goes with the traits we have noticed so far - Loopy Luna, Lazy Luna, Licky Luna and finally, Luna-tic lol 

Thank you all for your suggestions, they kept us arguing for a good hour! Haha


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Owee, those stitches on her back /looked painful.  

What a beautiful kitty, and she looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

glad you picked a name! It took me weeks to figure out ziggy for my kitty.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Luna is a pretty and fitting name. Best wishes to you and her!


----------

